# Problems with new 302 Crosswind



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

I put a new Crosswind in a Mitchell 302 and now it "chirps" each time the spool hits the low point. It's well greased but somethings making contact where it shouldn't in there. The chirps seem to have a pattern. About 5 loud, then 5 soft and repeat. The new crosswind was really tight and I had to use some channel locks to get it to snug down. Any thoughts from experience or other?

Mike


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Add a drag washer under the spool and it should go away. I usually sand the crosswind so it will fit just right. You may have to enlarge the offset hole a tiny bit also.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks, The extra drag washer did the trick!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Penn720 said:


> Thanks, The extra drag washer did the trick!!


Yeah ,but is the line stacking properly..? That's the main thing....it was probably sitting low and hitting the counter balance weight in the spool cup....should have scratches on it....what you don't want is stacking too much on the top of the spool.....this will cause birdsnest....you might need more than one washer to get your spool tuned in right.....and the only way I know to check it is to throw a bunch of line out and reel it in and see how she stacks.......


----------

